# Deodorizer for after daycare



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I have started taking our puppy to daycare once a week on one of our “long,” busy, after school activity days because he has anxiety and it’s too long for him to stay home or go with me. My only issue is that he comes home smelling like dog, even though the place is clean. It’s an open play facility, with lots to explore and roll around on indoors and outdoors. He does just smells like other dogs, but I guess I’m spoiled by having a Havanese that never smells like dog, and it bugs me. I have waterless bath type grooming products, but I haven’t bought any kind of deodorizing products because we haven’t ever needed them. Any suggestions? Anything that actually neutralizes odors rather than perfuming them? 

The smell does seems to wear off of him by the next day, especially because he’s brushed, but it lingers in the car and I can smell it the next morning since I keep his carrier in there. I’m thinking if i keep something in the glove compartment I can use it right when I pick him up and it would just be more pleasant! 

Yes, I’m weirdly sensitive to smells, but that’s why a lot of us love Havanese, right?!


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

I would be leery of deodorizers of any type, in my house or on my dog. There are no regulations for "scents". All that Glade stuff that plugs into walls, dryer sheets, spray products, etc. are ALL unregulated. They are not required to tell what chemicals make up those "scents". If you can smell it, it's going into your lungs and on your skin. There are articles about it online that will make you shy away from any product that isn't required to divulge their chemical make-up. I cringe when I see TV ads where they happily spray FeBreeze and then inhale it with joy.


----------

